
Ask HN: What platform/tool do you use for user documentation (knowledge base)? - enraged_camel
We&#x27;re planning to publish some user documentation (non-technical) for a SaaS app. We don&#x27;t want to host it ourselves. Looking for a platform that is:<p>- CMS-based (can publish&#x2F;edit&#x2F;delete articles without the need for a git commit, for example)<p>- Can map to a &#x27;custom domain&#x27;<p>- Cheap or free (to start with)<p>Suggestions would be appreciated.
======
m_ke
Github with github pages and content in mdx using
[https://v2.docusaurus.io/](https://v2.docusaurus.io/)

For non technical users you can setup a github action to build and push on
every change.

------
itsmeamario
I used Confluence.

It's not cheap in the long run as up to 10 users is free, but then is $5 month
per user. That said, it's one of the best programs I've ever used for
documentation and it checks your points.

I don't include a link as this is a new account and I'd be flagged as a bot.

------
lnalx
We use Gitlab Pages + Markdown + Hugo and that’s awesome for technical
documentation. For non-technical docs we use Confluence but I don’t know a
good free alternative

------
sarcasmatwork
Would something like [https://readthedocs.org](https://readthedocs.org) work?

